# My Fantail!



## NAWAF1987 (Aug 30, 2005)

I Just Got A Fantail Squecker I Wanted To Know How Long Do I Need To Keep Her In The Loft Before I Can Let Her Fly Freely. I Want To Let Her Fly But I Want Her To Come Back! So How Long Do U Think I Should Keep Her In There? Any Advice Would Help Im New To The Pigeon Thing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Fantail are beautiful birds and I think they are better suited for shows and as pets. I have one fantail and he is totally a pet.
They don't have a well developed homing ability and they are not good fliers either. 
I would not let him fly outdoors

Reti


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Congratulations*

On your new fantail. Please Keep your baby in the the loft. They enjoy loft flying. Sometimes the forget where they live and get lost. That is so sad and scary for them. Also they are quick snack for Mr. Hawk and Mrs kitty. I just love fans I got about 20 or so. What color is your fan?


----------



## NAWAF1987 (Aug 30, 2005)

*my fantail*

well my fantail is white. wait so u guys are tellin me i cant let this pigeon fly? and it wont come back? but thats the best part of having a pigeon its so loyal and comes back to u. thats the reason i decided to get one i love the loyalty and i always picture my fantail juju just flying in the sky and coming back to me.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

fantails are show birds. I would build a nice outside avairy with the ground open so the fantail can walk around. Some people keep them in dovecote's. If you want a flyer get some tumblers or some homers


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Jiggs said:


> ...build a nice outside avairy with the ground open...


What would you recommend as footing for the outside aviary?


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

You could put tape around each wing so the bird cant open them.This is so the bird cant fly,but when doing this make sure you are out their with it.I do this to help settel new yb that I have gotten into their home.This way they can look around but not fly off.Also you can let him out but want him to stay at the loft,and if you do let him out make sure you are out their at all times.But like I said they tape around each wing works good at setteling the bird


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*I love my fantails*

But I would not love to see it in a cat's mouth or the telons of a hawk. I don't want to share my joy with them. My fans have a 16x30 ft loft so they can fly thier little hearts out and be safe.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi upcd

I hope you don't mind me asking some questions.

Do Fantails have any special requirments for cubby size and do they have to be closer to the ground? Do they manage to fly up as high as homing pigeons?
Any other special requirments. Can they get along with other show breeds, like Satinette's?

I will be adopting some next year and may need to make adjustments in my show bird coop.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Fans*

I give them alot of area space so they can walk around. The highest I' ve seen mine go is 2-3 ft off the ground. They could get on the roof, but it would take alot of effort. And they are to slow to get out of the way of pedtors. In the flight they have concert floor and in the breeding loft they have shaving. They won't fly like homers. My fans live with rollers, west of england tumblers, homers. They might work as a drop bird. They don't do good with aggressive bird that compete for ground space or lower nesting. Your ulility pigeons have been known to hurt or kill them. Hope you enjoy yours when you get them. Kepp me posted.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks upcd, that is some very valuable information.

They will not be with my homing pigeons, but they will be with my 2 Rollers, 4 Satinette's, and 1 darling Helmet.

I'm also supposed to get 3 Frill backs also, and many homers, as my rehabber is moving.


----------

